# Ambulance Chaser



## Two-Speed (Nov 19, 2009)

During one of my shifts, my Supervisor dropped me off at KFC, and said he would come around  to pick me up once he was done  at Tim Horton's.    

I went in and ordered my  sandwich combo and went outside to wait for the truck...Well, I saw the ambulance come through and then heard D honk the airhorn, so I figured we had a call (despite that my pager wasn't going off) so I run in the direction of the truck with my food in one hand and my drink the other trying to catch up with the ambulance. 

D stops to turn out onto the highway, but I wasn't fast enough so  never made it in, so I continued to run all the way up the hill--still holding my food and drink (which must have looked comical to all the people around)--and finally caught up with them at Timmy Ho's.   

When I get into the truck, D and L are laughing their asses off at the fact that I ran all the way from KFC to Tim Horton's....Apparently D had only honked the airhorn because a half-ton had almost taken the front bumper off the truck. 

D proceeded to ask me how far I would have ran if we got a Standby call to Iron Bridge or something, I told him I would have given up at the bank and then called the supervisor for a ride. 

L was laughing so hard she couldn't even tell dispatch we were 10-7 Base.


----------



## RyanMidd (Nov 19, 2009)

Kudos for erring on the side of caution.

Double because you held onto your grub while doing it.


----------



## Onceamedic (Nov 19, 2009)

Was the supervisor your partner?  In our neck of the woods, separating from your partner for ANY reason is a firing offense.  We would have to both go into the KFC (or one could wait in the rig in front of the KFC), and then we would both go to the Tim Hortons.  

PS..  ya gotta lay off the grease dude - in a couple of years you won't be able to run after your rig...


----------



## Two-Speed (Nov 19, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> Was the supervisor your partner?  In our neck of the woods, separating from your partner for ANY reason is a firing offense.  We would have to both go into the KFC (or one could wait in the rig in front of the KFC), and then we would both go to the Tim Hortons.
> 
> PS..  ya gotta lay off the grease dude - in a couple of years you won't be able to run after your rig...



I was a student, so I wouldn't say partner per-se.    The Sector Manager wasn't peeved about it, but was very surprised I caught the rig. 

 The running I did beforehand kinda cancelled out the grease, it's like rewarding yourself with crispi-minis because you've had salad all day and took the stairs at work.


----------



## Onceamedic (Nov 19, 2009)

got it - ride along.  Funny story.


----------



## willbeflight (Nov 20, 2009)

That is awesome!  Tooo funny.  Seems like something I would do!  LMAO!!


----------



## nomofica (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a sudden craving for a Timmy's iced cap.


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Nov 24, 2009)

now i want a timmy's and there are none where i live...ROAD TRIP NORTH!

God Indiana Sucks!


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Nov 25, 2009)

Bahahahahaha....I wouldnt have been able to stop laughing as well!!! Thats too funny!


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 25, 2009)

That sounds like something a local department some of my class went with would do deliberately. They're famous for giving ridealongs a hard time, if they like them.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 25, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> Was the supervisor your partner?  In our neck of the woods, separating from your partner for ANY reason is a firing offense.  We would have to both go into the KFC (or one could wait in the rig in front of the KFC), and then we would both go to the Tim Hortons.



How far apart do they consider separated? For example, if you stop at a strip mall with a KFC in one spot, and 2 stores down there is a Starbucks would you get in trouble if one person went to KFC and the other to Starbucks? Or do they mean it more as separating one person from the ambulance? 

I'm mostly curious because we don't have a policy on this.


----------



## Onceamedic (Nov 25, 2009)

Cannot be even 1 store apart.  If one goes into a place, the other can either join them or wait in the rig.  Anyone out of the rig HAS to ensure their radio is on and working.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 25, 2009)

Is the radio the only way dispatch can contact you or do you have pagers too?


----------



## Onceamedic (Nov 26, 2009)

Aidey said:


> Is the radio the only way dispatch can contact you or do you have pagers too?



We have pagers too.  Usually the medic carries the radio, EMT the pager.  The pager has a setting where all radio traffic can be monitored.  This is in addition to the radios in the rig.


----------



## Two-Speed (Dec 3, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> That sounds like something a local department some of my class went with would do deliberately. They're famous for giving ridealongs a hard time, if they like them.



They liked me so much they tried to hook me up with one of our older, heavier, less aesthetically-please patients...And it almost worked. 


The pt called the base to ask if we had seen her keys, and at the same time D asked me "Ty, what's your cellphone number?" innocent enough. So I began to reply until I realized his motives "849--No way man!"


----------



## TheG3RG (Jan 23, 2010)

nomofica said:


> I have a sudden craving for a Timmy's iced cap.



it made me crave KFC lol too bad it not open 24 hours lol

but yes funny story


----------

